
Yanis Varoufakis: The Euro Has Never Been More Problematic [video] - gjvc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhSg9X3q2gc
======
l4u532
All this Germany bashing and his constant condescending remarks remove a tad
of his credibility, which is unfortunate when making such audacious claims. Is
there anyone here on HN who has further reading advice on these claims (E.g
that the € is malice by design)?

~~~
mc32
From a Greek perspective, he's not wrong. Germany forced Greece's hand and
made them take out a loans they could not pay rather then let them default on
their loans as many bankrupt countries are wont to do.

Now, sure, Germany had the upper hand knowing that While Syriza had passed a
referendum to default that they did not have the heart for it and the Germans
called their bluff. In retrospect, Greece would have probably been better off
than they are now. While different, it's not all that different from the
tactics China is taking in South Asia and Africa when they provide loans they
know can't be repaid by the counties they lend them to (often secured by
natural resources or infrastructure).

~~~
turtlecloud
That’s the same as from the American playbook. Just read “Confessions of an
Economic Hitman”.

Why is it ok for America to use these tactics on Latin America yet
reprehensible when China does the same? Isn’t this just the pot calling the
kettle black?

~~~
mc32
Are you talking IMF stuff or things the US did back way back when? Is it okay
now because the US did it? Just because Stalin in the past starved millions,
does that make it okay for the Ukraine, if it desired to do so, or anyone
else? Your point is tangential.

Regardless, I was only pointing out that what Germany did to Greece was
similar to what China does now to many countries. I'm simply comparing one
policy to another. You're the one implying condemnation for China.

------
hal_9000
It's amazing how this so-called "economist" has a say in the Euro problem
after his disastrous time as minister of finance in Greece.

------
MrTonyD
This fellow makes Economics seem understandable. Truly gifted. I wish we there
were some way to clone him.

------
beerlord
Why didn't he print some New Drachma when he was Finance Minister of Greece
then?

~~~
cmrdporcupine
That's where things were headed until he resigned after Tsipiras made it clear
they would ignore the results of the 2015 referendum.

